# watered down wine



## buffaloricky (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a problem, I added some water to my wine to top it off in the carboy. After letting it sit now for a couple of weeks, I went to taste it and it tastes weak or watered down. What can I do???


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2010)

Please post recipe and what you did so far. Without it we can't help..


----------



## buffaloricky (Mar 20, 2010)

*Recipe*

Concord Grape Wine


32 oz of 100 % Grape Concentrate
6 pints water
1 cup of sugar
1tsp acid blend
½ tsp pectic enzyme
1tsp nutrients
1 candiam tablet crushed
1 pkg wine yeast

I made a 6 gallon batch of this so all ingredients except the yeast multiply by 6.

Started this batch on the 12/23/2009. Since then I have racked it twice. On the second racking I added about a half gallon of filtered water to top off the carboy, which was about two weeks ago. I tasted the wine yesterday and it tasted watered down. I have not done anything else.

What can I do


----------



## Torch404 (Mar 20, 2010)

I think your best bet would be to stabilize the wine with Potassium Sorbate and sulfite. Then add some concentrated juice back in to it. You can also try to simmer juice down to a syrup so you can get the flavor without the added volume.


----------



## Dugger (Mar 20, 2010)

Perhaps you could do a second batch and under-volume this one then blend the two to get a "regular" product. I have not done this before so can't attest to the end product.
.. Doug


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with the last 2 posts. Are you planning on sweetening this batch cause sweetening with some concord juice will bring back the flavor and some glycerin added will bring back some body. If you dont want it sweetened then maybe trying to find some commercial wine something to this type would be an option if that is possible or do like dugger said and make up another batch maybe a little stronger to adjust for this dilution.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 20, 2010)

Seems like 6 cups of sugar is pretty little for 6 gallons of wine. That juice couldn't have been that sweet. What SG did you start at? And where were you when you transfered it?

I've made lots of wine with frozen concentrates and even after diluted to make 1 gallon, I seemed to have used 10-12 cups of sugar for a 5 gallon batch to bring the sg to around 1.085.

I hope you can find your sollution Buff.

Good to see so many new members from Wisconsin. I am a Wisconsin son and it is good to see some fellow "cheeseheads" in here. I've been in Alaska for 30 some yrs so I am not from there anymore, but there are only 2 or 3 members from Alaska in here. Guess I'll settle for you Wisconsinites then!!! LOL

Good Luck

Troy


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 20, 2010)

i agree with all the above. you can do a few things here, but i do think the best 2 would be to sweeten with concentrated juice or to add some commercial wine to it.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 20, 2010)

Buff, while you figure this one out...Make Another!!! LOL


----------



## buffaloricky (Mar 21, 2010)

*Thanks for the help*

I am going to start a second batch today. Thank everyone for the advice and input


----------



## namratasnv (Mar 22, 2010)

Torch404 said:


> I think your best bet would be to stabilize the wine with Potassium Sorbate and sulfite. Then add some concentrated juice back in to it. You can also try to simmer juice down to a syrup so you can get the flavor without the added volume.



yes, this can be the right option and I must suggest this to everyone as, Potassium Sorbate and sulfite works best to keep the right flavour which is the best and worth to keep it fresh taste.

Thanks


----------



## buffaloricky (Mar 27, 2010)

*Mixing with the second batch*

How long or how soon can I mix the old batch with the new batch??


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2010)

I would wait till they are both fermented out and then you could do so at any time.


----------



## buffaloricky (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Wade


----------

